# ER32 Collet Chuck for G0602 lathe



## ZoSo (Apr 26, 2014)

I saw some discussions on another thread about ER32 collets and didn't want to derail it with some questions.

I'm still very much a beginner with my G0602 and would like to try out an ER collet chuck like I have seen for this lathe to work on small parts. I don't think I have the required skills yet to make one that attaches directly to the spindle but I have seen some ER32 collet chuck fixtures on ebay. I believe all those need is a backing plate or such to mount it on the lathe. How does one get a back plate and properly mount the chuck fixture to it? What all is involved?


Thanks.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 26, 2014)

The ones I have seen are a square block. You mount it in your 4 jaw chuck and use an indicator to adjust your chuck to center the bore of the collet block. 

Dave


----------



## TomS (Apr 27, 2014)

ZoSo said:


> I saw some discussions on another thread about ER32 collets and didn't want to derail it with some questions.
> 
> I'm still very much a beginner with my G0602 and would like to try out an ER collet chuck like I have seen for this lathe to work on small parts. I don't think I have the required skills yet to make one that attaches directly to the spindle but I have seen some ER32 collet chuck fixtures on ebay. I believe all those need is a backing plate or such to mount it on the lathe. How does one get a back plate and properly mount the chuck fixture to it? What all is involved?
> 
> ...



You should be able to find an ER chuck with a Morse taper that fits your spindle.  If your spindle taper is too big, e.g. #5, just get an adapter sleeve that fits.

Tom S


----------



## David Kirtley (Apr 27, 2014)

I have one that is a faceplate mount for mine. I love it. The bad thing about the MT versions is that you lose the ability to put the work through the spindle. Since you have a threaded spindle, you could get one that threads to it.

Of course since you have a lathe, you could turn one yourself. Doubleboost on youtube has a a video. Here is the first one:

[video=youtube_share;8SV7lDiSXto]http://youtu.be/8SV7lDiSXto[/video]

Usually, people buy the nut as it is more complicated to make. I went with the ER32 because I also have the adapter for my mill and already had the collets. If I had neither, I would go for ER40 and it's larger capacity.


----------



## ZoSo (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll look into the ones that I can get the back plate for so I can have the pass through functionality. Just need to research cutting the back plate and mounting the chuck fixture correctly.


----------



## Something (Apr 27, 2014)

I was going to go with an ER32 collet set for my 10x24 lathe but then decided to go ER40 instead for increased capacity.  You might want to look into that as well.  I am currently in the process of making a collet chuck that threads directly onto my spindle, same idea as yours.  I did purchase a collet chuck with an MT2 taper to fit my tailstock though.  Also gives me something to go by when making my spindle collet chuck and I can use it in my MT4 spindle with an MT4-MT2 adapter and an improvised draw bar if necessary.  Food for thought.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2014)

PaulT said:


> Here is one with a 4 inch plate:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ER32-COLLET-CHUCK-FIXTURE-B143-/400692698515?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item5d4b255d93



$33.95 for shipping?!?!?


----------



## metalmole (Apr 28, 2014)

I put a ER40 collet plate on my G4003, I couldn't be happier with it....here is the collet plate I used, they are made in the USA and are very accurate...

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=er40plate


----------

